# Beautiful early French motorcycle.



## bikewhorder (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just looking around and found this and thought I'd share it. 

http://www.oldbike.eu/wordpress/?page_id=1933

 IMO this is about as good as it gets, If I owned this I don't think I would ever get tired of looking at it.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2013)

C'est si bon!


----------



## JRE123 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

I never get tired of looking at old iron.  Especially liked the shot of the spring/friction suspension.  Looks like some or all of the castings are iron(heavy).


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 17, 2013)

*?*

Yeah, Alain's Terrot is even more beautiful in the flesh (in the metal?)

He brought it over from France to an autojumble in London at the end of January, and I had the opportunity to look longingly at it







He also delivered a few things to me that I'd bought in France recently, including this -


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very nice- what sort of output does that motor give at that displacement?


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 18, 2013)

*whatthe f is that?*

Don't even tell me a
 unicycle


Wing Your Heel said:


> Yeah, Alain's Terrot is even more beautiful in the flesh (in the metal?)
> 
> He brought it over from France to an autojumble in London at the end of January, and I had the opportunity to look longingly at it
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 19, 2013)

mre straightbar said:


> Don't even tell me a
> unicycle




LOL, Yes inquiring minds want to know, WTF is That! And I think its an amazing coincidence that you know the owner of this bike.  Do you by chance also know of any of these Lewis Light weights from this thread?  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39471-After-Designing-1st-Silver-Kings


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 21, 2013)

*?*

LOL, Yes inquiring minds want to know, WTF is That! And I think its an amazing coincidence that you know the owner of this bike.

Not really much of a coincidence. You found it on my website! Alain is my old buddy from France


As for the 1937 Cyclauto, sorry to tease you, here's a few more pics


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 21, 2013)

Doh! I had no clue that was your website.  I just dug a bit deeper into it, very impressive, I'm not quite sure how I've managed to be oblivious to it for so long.  I loved that Indian bicycle and that line  "they’re invariably expensive and (even worse) they’ve had one of those atrocious American shiny restorations."  I couldn't agree more! I'd love to drop in and say Hi if I'm ever in your neighborhood. -Chris


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 21, 2013)

*?*

Next time you're in Brighton, pop in for a cuppa

www.oldbike.eu/museum


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2013)

That's one John Pinkerton didn't put in his book!


----------

